
Brain-machine interface with thousands of channels Elon Musk, Neurolink - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/703801v1
======
Ice_cream_suit
Elon Musk has made himself first author and deleted all the names of the
scientists who actually did the work.

The ethics and legality of this are very dubious.

